# Evinrude BE40ECOB



## Dirk.H (18. August 2021)

Hallo erst mal an alle Petrijünger.
Ich habe mich in diesem Forum frisch angemeldet und möchte mich kurz vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Dirk und ich bin 51 Jahre alt, ich wohne seit 12 Jahren in Schwerin. Meine Zielfische sind Aal, Wels und Karpfen. Um nicht immer nur von Land Angeln zu müssen Baue ich mir gerade ein Angelboot das 5.00m lang 1,80m breit ist. Um das Boot vernüftig auf dem Rhein und der Elbe zu fahren, habe ich mir einen Evinrude 40 PS 2Takt Motor Typ BE40ECOB gekauft.
Leider konnte ich zu diesem Motor nur herausfinden dass er Baujahr 1985 ist. Für diesen Motor suche ich einen Impeller-Kit, leider habe ich nur einen Impeller ohne zubehör gefunden.
Vielleicht kann mir ein User aus diesem Forum weiter helfen und hat nen Tip oder einen Link für mich ?
Es wäre schön wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte.


----------



## Tulpe2 (18. August 2021)

Hi,

die Typennummer "aufgedröselt":
*B*elgien
*E*vinrude
*40*PS
*E*lektrik start
*CO* 1985
*B* Typenreihe in der Serie

Ein guter Ersatzteilkatalog, auch mit "Fremdherstellern": http://www.marineengine.com/parts/johnson-evinrude-parts.php?year=1985&hp=40

Mit den dort gelisteten SET-Nummern findet man so einige Pumpen-Kits, z.B. auf EBAY (muss ja nicht immer in USA bestellt werden).


			http://www.marineengine.com/newparts/part_search.php?part_num=391635


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. August 2021)

Jou... Diese Seite hilft Menschen mit "Erwin Rudert" weiter... hatte einen noch älteren


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (19. August 2021)

Zum Glück habe ich einen Big ol' Johnson


----------



## Dirk.H (19. August 2021)

Super, vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. 
Es ist gar nicht so einfach ohne Hilfe die richtigen Teile zu finden. 
So komme ich Mitte September noch aufs Wasser.


----------



## Dirk.H (19. August 2021)

Was würdet Ihr als Zündkerze verwenden.
Champion QL77CJ4, L77CJ4
NGK BUHXW1, diese sind jetzt verbaut.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (19. August 2021)

Dirk.H schrieb:


> Was würdet Ihr als Zündkerze verwenden.
> Champion QL77CJ4, L77CJ4
> NGK BUHXW1, diese sind jetzt verbaut.


Ich schaue immer bei epc.brp.com in die Teileliste, dort werden die empfohlenen aufgelistet. welche du jetzt davon nimmst, ist relativ egal.
Ansonsten gibt es ja auch noch Webseiten, wo du nach Alternativen für eine bestimmte Kerze von Champion von anderen Herstellern suchen kannst.


----------



## Dirk.H (19. August 2021)

Das stimmt, umschlüsseln auf NGK geht natürlich. 
Zu NGK hätte ich mehr Vertrauen, die baue ich bei Autos fast ausschließlich ein als Zündkerze oder auch Glühkerze. 
Mit Champion habe ich eher nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Tulpe2 (19. August 2021)

Falls es beim Umschlüsseln der "Champions" hilft:


----------



## Tulpe2 (19. August 2021)

Mit Thyristorzündung (CDI) brauchst Du eine "QL..." Kerze, einfache Unterbrecheranlage die "L..."
Wäre bei NKG B*Z*7HS10 für CDI oder für Unterbrecher NKG B7HS10 bzw BR7HS10 (funkentstört).

Ich habe in meinem 15er Jonny (1992) wohl schon seit 20 Jahren von NKG die BZ7HS10 drin.


----------



## Dirk.H (19. August 2021)

Die QL sind für meinen Motor vorgesehen. Dann kann ich mir ja mal die NGK BZ7HS10 ansehen. 
Vielen Dank


----------



## Dirk.H (21. September 2021)

Hallo
Kann mir einer von Euch Experten vielleicht weiter helfen? 

Die Vergaser haben Sprit und die Kerzen haben einen Funken aber der Motor springt nicht an, auch die Kerzen sind nach dem Startversuch nass. 
Der Motor hatte nur ein paar Fehlzündungen, dass war es auch schon. 
Mein Gedanke ist, Zündung falsch eingestellt. 
Wie kann man die Zündung bei dem Motor einstellen. 
Eventuell hat jemand ne kurze Anleitung. 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. September 2021)

Kommt er sofort, wenn du ne Prise Startpilot /Bremsenreiniger in den Vergaser haust? 
Wenn ja, dann ist die Zündung einwandfrei... Dann ist ne Vergaserreinigung bzw ne Erneuerung der Düsen etc fällig... 

Es ist seltenst die Einstellung der Zündung...


----------



## Dirk.H (21. September 2021)

Nein, auch mit Startpilot/Bremsenreiniger springt der Motor nicht an. Dann hat er nur eine kurze Fehlzündung.


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. September 2021)

Ich nehme an, dein Motor hat bei 40PS zwei Zylinder. Kannst du evtl. die beiden Zündkabel vertauscht haben??


----------



## Dirk.H (21. September 2021)

Nein, obere Zündspule ist oberer Zylinder


----------



## Tulpe2 (21. September 2021)

Dirk.H schrieb:


> Nein, obere Zündspule ist oberer Zylinder


Versuch es trotzdem mal mit dem Tauschen ...


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (21. September 2021)

Dirk.H 

Vielleicht hilft das ja. Der Typ hat viele gute Videos bzgl. Bootstechnik.


----------



## Dirk.H (22. September 2021)

Ich werde das heute alles noch mal prüfen. 
Eventuell muss ich die Vergaser noch mal richtig im großen Ultraschallbad reinigen und sehen ob dass was bringt.


----------



## Dirk.H (29. September 2021)

Hallo 
Zuerst mal vielen Dank für eure Tipps. 
Ich möchte natürlich das Problem auflösen, warum der Motor nicht angesprungen ist. 
Die Haltefeder bzw. der Klemmkeil der Schwungscheibe war gebrochen und dadurch hat sich die Zündung verstellt. 
Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich ich gleich wieder alles von der Zündung richtig befestigt. Da fehlten auch ein paar Schrauben. 
Da hat jemand einfach nur Pfusch gemacht.


----------



## Dirk.H (30. September 2021)

Der Motor läuft jetzt, leider unrund.
Ich habe Kompression gemessen, beide Zylinder 7,3bar.
Am unteren Zylinder ist die Kerze nach dem Laufen lassen immer naß und die Schwungscheibe scheint Spiel zu haben.
Hat der Motor eventuell nen Lagerschaden?
Sollte die Schwungscheibe nicht Ohne Spiel sein?
Ich wäre dankbar für eure weitere Hilfe.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Dirk.H (30. September 2021)

Ist der Motor Schrott oder reicht es eventuell nur die Kolben zu täuschen?
Hat jemand eine Deutsche Reparaturanleitung für den Motor, natürlich bezahle ich dafür.
Für weitere Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## ragbar (1. Oktober 2021)

Dirk.H schrieb:


> der Klemmkeil der Schwungscheibe war gebrochen und dadurch hat sich die Zündung verstellt.


Hatte ich mir aufgrund des Fehlerbildes gedacht,Dir aber nicht empfohlen an die Schwungscheibe zu gehen,da nur die wenigsten über einen geeigneten Abzieher hierfür verfügen und an der Demontage verzweifeln.
Besonders,wenn die Scheibe viele Jahre nicht abgezogen wurde und festsitzt.


Dirk.H schrieb:


> Sollte die Schwungscheibe nicht Ohne Spiel sein?


In jedem Fall.


Dirk.H schrieb:


> beide Zylinder 7,3bar.


Das ist nicht mehr viel.
 Fällt die Kompression weiter ab, hast Du keine Power mehr und Startprobleme.
Bei gebrauchten 2 Taktern sollte man sich im 8 Bar+ Bereich bewegen,gerne etwas mehr.


Dirk.H schrieb:


> eventuell nur die Kolben zu täuschen?


Leider nicht. Ich will Dir den Motor nicht schlechtreden,aber er ist (fast) an der Verschleißgrenze.
Er gehört in professionelle Überholung,ich weiß nicht in wieweit Du über KnowHow und Equipment Du dafür verfügst.
Ansonsten muß der Kraftkopf zum Instandsetzer,Hohnen,neue Kolbenringe in Übermaß und eventuell neue Kolben sind angesagt,wenn Du ihn ohne Störungen fahren willst.
Nur Kolben allein tauschen bringt nichts.
Zylinderkopfdichtung neu und Deckelplanung obligatorisch.

Evinrude- Werkstatt in Deiner Nähe anrufen und fragen,ob die ältere Motoren zur Überholung annehmen oder dir einen Motoreninstandsetzer nennen können, der Dir weiterhilft,bzw. Außenborderkraftköpfe überholt.



Dirk.H schrieb:


> Ist der Motor Schrott


Noch nicht,aber er braucht eine o.g. Überholung. Was nützt es Dir,wenn Du Dich nicht auf ihn verlassen kannst.
Es gibt kaum was beschisseneres,als bei Wind und Welle und viel Strömung einen Maschinenausfall zu haben und in Seenot zu geraten.
Das kann durchaus auch auf Binnengewässern und Flüssen passieren.

Du mußt überlegen,ob Du ihn mit vorgenannten Maßnahmen reaktivieren willst,ob er Dir Zeit,Geld und Mühe wert ist,kannst Du Dir nur selbst beantworten.
Wenn nicht,diesen als defekt an Bastler verkaufen und nach anderem umsehen,immer auf Kompression und möglichst Betriebsstunden (oft gelogen) achtgeben

Last but not least.

Der Gebrauchtmotorenmarkt ist umkämpft,weil die meisten (Angler) üblicherweise keinen Bock haben,bei den Preisen Neumotoren zu kaufen.

Um Bootsmotoren (gebraucht) zu verticken,braucht man keinen besonderen Qualifikationsnachweis.

Es gibt selbsternannte Professionelle,die (private)  Notverkäufe für sich nutzen und mit viel Aufschlag(ohne nachweisbare,fachgerechte Wartung oder Instansetzung) hastig zum Nachteil des Käufers weiterverkaufen wollen.
Zündkerzen-und Getriebeölwechsel reichen hier für Betriebssicherheit nicht aus.
Daher ist Obacht, höchste Stufe, angesagt.
Liegt irgendwas im argen und der Käufer will das dem Verkäufer melden, geht dieser auf Tauchstation bzw. es wird ge-"ghosted".

 Aber auch für alte Gebrauchtmotoren werden Mondpreise aufgerufen und blöderweise auch gezahlt.
Der Verstand ist benebelt durch den Wunsch, Boot zu fahren.

Es wird gelogen über Zustand und Betrieb der gebrauchten Motoren,daß sich die Balken biegen,ehrliche Verkäufer zu finden,ist schwierig.

Bei Gebrauchtmotoren immer fragen,ob eine Probefahrt möglich ist,so der Motor noch am Boot montiert ist.

Das schließt schon mal vieles aus.

 Kompression  selbst testen,Verweigerung von einfachem Testen bei 2 Taktern ist Kaufausschlagskriterium.



Wenn bei Händlern gekauft wird,sollte einer Garantie nichts im Wege stehen.

Eher nicht bei ausländischen Händlern oder generell im Ausland kaufen,da Schwierigkeiten im Garantiefall zu erwarten sind.


----------



## Dirk.H (1. Oktober 2021)

Ich danke dir für deine Ausführliche Hilfe und Beratung. 
Dann werde ich den Motor wohl als defekt weiter verkaufen. 
Alles andere lohnt nicht mehr.


----------



## ragbar (2. Oktober 2021)

Dirk.H schrieb:


> als defekt weiter verkaufen.


Gute Entscheidung.
Ich würde den "als Teileträger für Bastler" inserieren.
Auf Nachfrage dann mitteilen,daß er zwar läuft,aber die Zylinder an der Verschleißgrenze sind.


----------



## Dirk.H (10. Oktober 2021)

Hallo und vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort und Hilfe hier im Forum.

Ich werde den Motor nicht verkaufen, dass habe ich mir anders Überlegt.
Den Motor zerlege ich jetzt und Überhole Ihn. Die Erforderlichen Teile habe ich mir raus gesucht und bestelle die.
Dank der von euch erwähnten Seite für Evinrude Teile, sind die doch recht günstig.
Das Getriebeöl oder das was mal Getriebeöl war, habe ich schon  abgelassen und das mit Diesel durch gespült und neu befüllt.

Wenn die Teile da sind, geht es weiter.


----------



## zokker (10. Oktober 2021)

Dirk.H schrieb:


> ...
> Das Getriebeöl oder das was mal Getriebeöl war, habe ich schon  abgelassen und das mit Diesel durch gespült und neu befüllt.
> 
> ...



tja ... das macht man ja auch jährlich ... wie soll man sonst überprüfen ob die Simmerringe noch intakt sind


----------



## Tulpe2 (10. Oktober 2021)

Auch wenn schwarze "Pampe" aus dem Getriebe kommt: solange es nicht nach faulen Eiern riecht sind die Ringe ok.


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. Oktober 2021)

Mit Diesel durchspülen hat man früher gemacht... Seitdem diverse Ester aus "ökogründen" beigemengt sind, tut man den Dichtungen und sonstigen verbauten Kunststoffen keinen Gefallen damit...


----------



## Tulpe2 (10. Oktober 2021)

Wenn wirklich erforderlich spüle ich mit Bremsenreiniger.
Vor dem Neubefüllen lass ich aber 2 Tage "durchlüften" ...


----------



## ragbar (11. Oktober 2021)

Dirk.H schrieb:


> Den Motor zerlege ich jetzt und Überhole Ihn. Die Erforderlichen Teile habe ich mir raus gesucht und bestelle die.


Gerät zum Hohnen hast Du am Start?


----------



## Dirk.H (11. Oktober 2021)

Ja habe ich, sollte in irgend einer Werkzeugkiste. 
Zuerst hatte ich keine große Lust mir die ganze Arbeit zu machen und den Motor wieder zu richten aber das ist ne schöne Arbeit für die Wochenenden wo ich mal nichts vorhabe.


----------



## ragbar (12. Oktober 2021)

Beachte auch den Sitz der Schwungscheibe auf der Kurbelwelle,nicht, daß da einer was versaubeutelt hat und Du noch ne neue KW brauchst.
Die Schwungscheibe darf nicht ein Hunderstel schlackern oder schief draufsitzen.


----------



## Dirk.H (12. Oktober 2021)

ragbar schrieb:


> Beachte auch den Sitz der Schwungscheibe auf der Kurbelwelle,nicht, daß da einer was versaubeutelt hat und Du noch ne neue KW brauchst.
> Die Schwungscheibe darf nicht ein Hunderstel schlackern oder schief draufsitzen.


Darum hat sich der alte Besitzer schon gekümmert und alles falsch montiert.
Der hat sogar den Keil der Schwungscheibe abgerissen.


----------



## Dirk.H (13. Oktober 2021)

Wie ist bei diesem Motor die Reihenfolge beim anziehen der Schrauben vom Zylinderkopf? 
Es wäre super wenn mir das noch jemand mitteilen könnte.


----------



## Dirk.H (12. November 2021)

Vielen Dank an das Forum, für die Hilfe, die ich hier erhalten habe.

Ich habe den Motor zerlegt, Zylinder gehört, Lager der Kurbelwelle ersetzt und zusammen gebaut. 
Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich gleich noch die Elektrik etwas erneuert! 

Was soll ich sagen, der Motor läuft jetzt wieder so wie er soll. 

Das war richtig viel Arbeit, aber es hat sich gelohnt. 

Vielen Dank an alle.


----------

